# PC que no enciende...



## k-aranda (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola:
mi problema es el siguiente, tengo una computadora algo antigua que usa procesador AMD Athlon XP 1700, la tarjeta madre no se ni modelo ni marca. 
Al presionar el boton de encendido, encienden el dvd los ventiladores, pero porque esta conectados directamente a la fuente de poder verdad?, no entra al bios ni arranca el disco duro, ni nada. 

Yo deduje que era el procesador porque al quitarlo de la PC ya se ve muy deteriorado, 
usa un ventilador encima que tampoco funciona, 
pero cheque el voltaje del ventilador en +  - y me da 12 volts, por eso crei que la tarjeta madre si funcionaba. La verdad yo se muy poco de computadoras.

como saber que la tarjeta todavia funciona?

si el procesador no funciona, de todas formas tiene que arrancar el bios?
Y si es el procesador el problema, de todas formas he buscado en internet y se ve que es un procesador antiguo, ya no lo venden en tiendas, sino en paginas de remate y me cuesta alrededor de 50 dolares.


no se si seria mejor comprarme una PC nueva, que me cotizan en 300 dolares.  

de antemano muchas gracias 
espero que alguien pueda ayudarme
saludos desde Mty Nuevo Leon Mexico


----------



## k-aranda (Mar 15, 2008)

aqui imagen del pobre micro

www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-1001774-209392.html


----------



## electronica-2000 (Mar 15, 2008)

seguro es el micro yo tengo uno igual pero es de 750 mhz ¬¬ y por lo que se ve si a estado sin ventilador puf! olvidate y comprate otro se ve muy negro...
pd: la bios enciende con el micro.
salu2


----------



## k-aranda (Mar 15, 2008)

pero seria conveniente comprarme uno usado? 
por lo que se este micro ya es antiguo y pues a lo mejor no me dura mucho   


las dos opciones que estan en venta son estas
ustedes como ven, como les digo no se mucho de esto...
creen que estan en buenas condiciones?

www.subirimagenes.com/otros-pro1-209946.html

www.subirimagenes.com/otros-pro2-209949.html

y ya que los dos son xp, si serian compatibles con la tarjeta madre?
digo por lo de la frecuencia y esas cosas...


gracias por el consejo


----------



## electronica-2000 (Mar 15, 2008)

hola si el micro es usado y esta en buen estado si pero al el tuyo lo veo muy recalentado y mas si a estado sin cooler...lo que podes hacer es yevar la placa madre a una casa de computacion y que te la prueven.y si es el micro busca por internet uno igual o en las casas de computacion aver cuanto te sale uno nuevo .
salu2 
pd: tu micro me parece que es un socket 370 o algo asi tendrias que publicar otra foto del micro alrevès con las patas acia arriba.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola!

Al parecer el problema como ya dijiste es del micro..el cual por lo que se puede apreciar esta en muy mal estado..En cuanto al cooler que el conector donde este esta conectado le proporcione 12V como es normal no quiere decir que el cooler este girando a la suficiente cantidad de revoluciones necesarias para enfriar adecuadamente el micro..ya que puede estar sucio deteriorado con los engranajes gastados etc..si es viejo seria mejor cambiarlo..Si no conseguís un micro igual al que tenes podrías decirnos el modelo de la placa madre y luego se consulta cuales micro soporta y cuales no y de acuerdo a eso te compras el mas adecuado y el que tiene una mayor disponibilidad..
Y como ultimo recurso podrías revisar todos los capacitores que se encuentran cerca del zócalo del micro..viendo y considerando que tu compu tubo problemas de temperatura los capacitores no deben estar inflados o con fugas importantes lo que produce que el micro no funcione como debería o deje de funcionar directamente..

Un saludo!


----------



## Fierros (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola! yo a lmicro lo veo bien pegale una lavadita con alcohol y un trapito en deshuso. fijate que esta en perfectas condiciones, el problema que ves ahi lo recalentado es la pasta termica que tiene que seguramente no se la cambiaron por un larguito tiempo, asique prueba llevando el mother como bien dice Electrinica-2000 a la una casa donde puedan reparar motherboards.
esa es mi opinion y si estoy mal me retracto, yo la verdad pienso que es el mother segurola.

lo que puedes hacer es si tienes un amigo con un amd donde le quepa el micro puedes probar tu micro y el micro de el en tu mother aver si funciona para serciorarte de que funcione X cosa

Gracias
y denadas


Daniel


----------



## k-aranda (Mar 18, 2008)

gracias por sus respuestas.  

la tarjeta madre es biostar M7VKQ version 1.1 
en un manual dice que es compatible  con Athlon, Duron 200/266 Mhz FSB
pero me quedan dudas con eso de la frecuencia.   
me podrian indicar cual de los que serian compatibles es mejor?

el socket es 462 A

con lo del cooler quicé decir, que si me proporciona los 12 volts
seria como un indicador de que la placa si funciona?

la tarjeta se ve en buenas condiciones, nada de capacitores inflados

y no conozco a nadie que tenga este tipo de placa para poder ver si es el procesador funciona.

he leido que la tarjeta debe dar una sonidos si algo anda mal, 
pero sin micro no da nada, esto es cierto? 
debe de dar sonidos aun sin el micro?

y lo que mas me preocupa de comprar un nuevo micro es eso de las actualizaciones de bios...
como les digo no se mucho y pues dicen que le tienes que mover al bios para arreglar la frecuencia, mover algun jumper de la placa. 

de antemano gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

Mira Amiga o Amigo, No podemos saber si tu MP(Microprosesador) sirve o no porque a simple vista pues no podemos concluir algo....

Ahora con respecto al Bios tu maquina no entrara si le falla el MP, la memoria o la mother board(tarjeta madre).

Bueno con respecto a la frecuencia no es mas que el numero de repeticiones de uno operacion o proceso periodico por unidad de tiempo... y es muy importante para checar la compativilidad con todos los dispositivos de tu computadora, el MP, la Mother Board, la memoria RAM, etc porque aunque el medico sea el mejor no podra sanar al pasiente por culpa de su enfermera que tiene 100 años por ejemplo.

Ahora, tu computadora ya esta descontinuada tanto en partes como en sistema operativo.... y si quieres continuar con esa computadora te recomiendo que al comprar el MP verifiques la frecuencia y los pines de conexion a la tarjeta Madre porque que tal y lo compras y oscila a una frecuencia mas alta o mas baja y no te servira de nada o lo compras y no lo puedes conectar, ok porque los prosesadores son hechos para cada tarjeta madre y esta depende por la marca y el modelo...


Nota: Te recomiendo mejor te compres una nueva porque si puedes arreglarla cambiandole las partes solo te servira maximo para 1 año mas por las nuevas tecnologias y codificaciones en la información y pues tu compu sera obsoleta y solo servira para el museo...


HAAAAA disculpa si te ofendi o hice sentir mal, pero desgarciadamente es mejor que te compres una nueva....


----------



## k-aranda (Abr 7, 2008)

gracias por tu consejo  
con el sistema operativo obsoleto te refieres al XP ?


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Primero debes verificar los mosfets que alimentan al mP, estos los ubicas porque parecen transistores de encapsulado T-220 y muy cerca esta una bobina de choque. Saca el mP de la board y desconecta los cables de alimentacion de la fuente conmutada (ojo al orden de conexion); con el ohmetro y en el punto donde los mosfets es comun mide la resistencia con GND, si es muy baja identifique el mosfet que esta a conectado a GND porque esta en corto y hay que desconectarlo (con los dos pines bastara); ahora vuelves a medir pero con respecto a VCC (5v), este mostrara un valor muy alto o abierto y quizas el otro mosfet aun este bueno. VCC y GND los buscas en la board, no en la fuente conmutada.
Vuelva a conectar todo (mP, cables de alimentacion) y enciendalo.
Este procedimiento me funciono a mi, en una computadora aun mas viejita con mP Intel Lentium MMX.


----------



## JotaJ (Abr 21, 2008)

Pues con el procesador malo, la placa madre debería dar unos cuantos pitidos (7 para ser exactos). Esto es cuando falla el procesador o no lo encuentra.
Si no te da ningún pitido se supone que es por falla de alimentación (o bueno, que tengas mal conectado el speaker.. jaja..)
De todas maneras yo supongo que el sistema de pitidos puede fallar si es que la placa madre en sí está mala..

Te dejo un link para que veas el significado de los pitidos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16405.html


----------

